

Cracked Siri has been successfully ported to an iPhone 4 - diegogomes
http://venturebeat.com/2011/10/15/siri-iphone-apple/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
arn
except the voice recognition part doesn't work. other than that! :)

edit: looks like it just won't communicate with apple's server? (Which I think
is the main functionality) it's hard to tell since video doesn't show any
voice commands working.

~~~
fudged
The main functionality doesn't work. Useless.

~~~
aninteger
C'mon.. you have to start somewhere. Do you honestly think that when you
reverse engineer a product you end up with a 100% compatible clone on the
first release/iteration. Give it some time.

There's no reason to be so negative.

~~~
arn
It's just that the title implies that it's been ported in a working fashion.

~~~
dorian-graph
Some people here are acting as if they were just told that Santa Clause isn't
real.

------
kgutteridge
you have to wonder if the beta tag has been applied purely because of scaling
the servers, artificially holding back to the 4S rather than iphone 4 and ipad
2 probably makes capacity planning a lot easier!

~~~
mikeryan
I can tell you this, last night while playing with Siri we had several periods
where it "couldn't connect to the network" - these were not networking issues,
everything else worked fine.

~~~
llambda
By "not networking issues" you must mean not issues with your network: because
surely they were networking issues related to Apple's AI processing network...
i.e. the cloud

------
rudiger
Why isn't Siri on iOS 5 for the iPhone 4?

~~~
henrikschroder
Because they'll sell more hardware that way.

------
andreipop
What would it take to port to a 3GS?

~~~
devindra
A miracle? :P Best you can hope for is finding a copy of the old Siri app

~~~
Zev
The old Siri app doesn't work anymore, either.

------
chugger
I just tried this.

"I want you to call me Gorgeous"

and from that point on Siri calls me Gorgeous! haha

"Ok Gorgeous what do you want to do!" :D

~~~
palish
Can you make it call you Rumplestiltskin? What's the longest name?

~~~
X-Istence
Yes, it will just update your "me" contact with that nickname and from then on
will call you that =).

------
CGamesPlay
The 4S is was entirely a software update from a features perspective. The
article definitely lends more credence to this argument, because Apple said
that the Siri was a 4S only feature. The biggest announcement that Apple made,
in my mind, is the fact that the iPhone 3 is now free with contract.

~~~
teilo
Yep. Nothing but software, except for dual-core, faster CPU, much faster GPU,
8MP camera, 1080P video, and combined CDMA-GSM radios that can roam
internationally no matter your carrier.

But other than that, what have the Romans ever done for us?

edit: Not double the RAM.

~~~
dhbanes
You're right that it's a major update, but unfortunately the RAM didn't
double.

~~~
teilo
Whoops. You are correct. I thought the 4 had 256MB.

